# Legolas and Gimli



## Elias (Apr 17, 2002)

What do you think that happened to Legolas and Gimli after they left the Middle earth. I can't find any information about that. Can someone tell me or even quess what happened to them. All I know is that they sailed away after Aragorn died.


----------



## Lantarion (Apr 17, 2002)

Welcome to the forum, Elias! Nice to see anoyher Finn at the forum!  _Tervetuloa vaan! Minäkin asun Vantaalla!_
I remember Gimli and Legolas visited Fangorn Forest and the Glittering Caves of Aglarond before they sailed away. They went, as all ships from the Grey Havens do, to Valinor in the Blessed Realm. I personally think Gimli lived there for many many years in peace and tranquility, before he passed away and left Legolas with his own kin. *sniff*


----------



## Beleg Strongbow (Apr 17, 2002)

I actually don't believe he left from the Grey havens. It was another port. Gimli was aloud to go because of his love for the lady Galadriel.


----------



## Nazgul_Lord (Apr 17, 2002)

Gimli and Legolas (after doing several things listed by Pontifex) went to the Grey Havens and lived out the rest of their days.


----------



## Turgon (Apr 17, 2002)

I think Beleg is right on this one - I remember reading that Legolas and Gimli left from Ithilien... Let me have a look... Ah, here we go...


> Last entry in the Tale of Years
> Then Legolas built a grey ship in Ithilien, and sailed down Anduin and so over the sea; and with him it was said, went Gimli the Dwarf.


----------



## Beleg Strongbow (Apr 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Turgon _
> *I think Beleg is right on this one - I remember reading that Legolas and Gimli left from Ithilien... Let me have a look... Ah, here we go...
> *





Yes i new so. I didn't have my books with me at that moment. Thanks for the quote Turgon.


----------



## Ice Man (Apr 19, 2002)

Hello guys, I have just signed in here and I expect to have some good chats and discussions here! 

Legolas and Gimli are my favorite characters in all of Tolkien's writings. As a matter of fact, I consider them to be one character, and not two. They are as the 2 sides of a coin, and they in everything they are different, and yet complement each other.

I don't know for sure what hapened to them after they left Middle Earth, but I imagine that they went to Valinor and were together, as the best of friends, untill the day Gimli simply passed away. 

I don't know about you guys, but I sometimes imagine what kind of adventures the 2 of them could have had before they left Middle Earth. I'm sure many excellent tales can be writen with only the 2 of them in mind.

PS: For those here who also like cars, I'm also a regular at the forums at http://www.supercars.net You guys should check it out, it's very fun in there.


----------



## Gil-Galad (Apr 19, 2002)

They went to Valinor but what did they do there?.......probably nothing just having a nice time together !But I believe that Gimli died there cause I don't think he was awarded with immortality beacause of his love to lady Galadriel or cause he was part of the fellowship.


----------



## Ice Man (Apr 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gil-Galad _
> *They went to Valinor but what did they do there? *



I imagine they would have spent their time telling all the exciting stories of their lives in Middle Earth, singing, dancing, and learning how to live without carrying weapons all day long.


----------

